# Tele Daddy



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I love my teledaddies as an all mountain/all conditions ski. I have them mounted alpine so I don't have any free heal feedback.

Fix your heal and ski for real!!!!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

It's a heel Aaron.

Fix your damn knee cause it's time to ski!


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

FYI
Sierra Trading Post has the Tele Daddys for $300


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Help. I can't find them on the sierra site.

Twitch- can you spell "your an I-70 skier now" HAHA


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

They have the skis for $299 but only have sizes 173, 163 . You can call the Cody, Wy store at 307-578-5802 or enter the item number 71096 at there website, but you cant buy them online for som reason. I picked some up last week that's why I know the info!

Aaron


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Dbl Dip Sheeeyot - It's hwy 40 and there's no lift lines either, in fact there's no lifts.

Still want hippy stix? 5 bills...

Can't ski Sunday, tix to Broncos in the Broncos suite (my gf rules), maybe Monday.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Twitch
No thanks on the hippy stinx. I'm buying some fat bastards on friday. Monday might very well work but I live in CB, therefore, I'm scared of powder and I have a doc. appointment at 7:45am right by your house.

How about including me on the bronco game?

Do you follow "Jay and Silent Bobs" rules of the road when you hitchhike?

aaron


----------

